# 2006 Ob 21Rs



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice 2006 OB 21RS, queen rear slide, double bunks in front. All your standard goodies, including outside cooking unit and shower.

Camper needs nothing...ready to roll.

Located in Palatka,FL

Email me for pictures @ [email protected] or call 386-328-4587

Price $ 9500.00

Melody


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

HotRodMomma said:


> Very nice 2006 OB 21RS, queen rear slide, double bunks in front. All your standard goodies, including outside cooking unit and shower.
> 
> Camper needs nothing...ready to roll.
> 
> ...


Unit did sell within 3 days!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

congrats on the quick sell!


----------

